# Mic Cupping.



## HellsFallenHero (Oct 26, 2010)

How do you guys feel about it? Personally, I think it's ridiculous.

If you need to to cup your mic in order for you to sound good, or intense. You shouldn't be a vocalist.


I do however, hold the diaphragm of the mic with one hand. Not both. And I don't put my face directly up to it.

Every now and then (barely, only if it's important part) I'll put both hands around it, but I'm always a good 2-4 inches away.

How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## Crucified (Oct 26, 2010)

you might as well put a blanket on the speakers and a distortion pedal on the mic. That's all cupping the mic does for you. it's for posers that can't sing. take these same guys and put them in a studio and watch them fail.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 26, 2010)

I gobble the fuck out of the mic when I sing, can't help it. I can't see where it is while playing and it needs to be touching my face or else I'll probably be screaming beside it and shit.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 26, 2010)

NO NO NO NO MOTHERFUCKING *NO!!!!* 
I just makes vocalists sound like shit. Why do bands even make lyrics if they weren't meant to be understood? Might as well just say "ROAR ROAR ROARRRRRRRR!!! *quick riff* ROAROAROAR ROAR ROAR ROAR ROARRRRRRRR!!! *quick riff* ROAR ROAROAR, ROAR!!!!" and repeat.
Sometimes vocalists already suck in the studio and sound 10 times worse live because they cup the mics. Cupping mics should be illegal.


----------



## HellsFallenHero (Oct 26, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> NO NO NO NO MOTHERFUCKING *NO!!!!*
> I just makes vocalists sound like shit. Why do bands even make lyrics if they weren't meant to be understood? Might as well just say "ROAR ROAR ROARRRRRRRR!!! *quick riff* ROAROAROAR ROAR ROAR ROAR ROARRRRRRRR!!! *quick riff* ROAR ROAROAR, ROAR!!!!" and repeat.
> Sometimes vocalists already suck in the studio and sound 10 times worse live because they cup the mics. Cupping mics should be illegal.




Does holding the diaphragm with one hand and being 2-3 inches away count as cupping?


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 26, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> Why do bands even make lyrics if they weren't meant to be understood?


 
OT but it should be pointed out that Sigur Ros sing in a made up language... food for thought


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

HellsFallenHero said:


> Does holding the diaphragm with one hand and being 2-3 inches away count as cupping?


It's a half cup. It still garbles the sound a little, but not nearly as bad as those vocalists who might as well eat the mic.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2010)

Depending on mic type.


----------



## silentrage (Oct 27, 2010)

I've heard vocalists who sound alright with both hands cupping the mic. 
And I've heard vocalists who're totally untangible regardless of mic-cuppage. 

In fact, of the metal shows I've went to so far, which is not that many, the music in general is just untangible due to excess volume, crappy PA, or both. The only show where I could actually make out NOTES and WORDS were DT + Zappa.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 27, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> OT but it should be pointed out that Sigur Ros sing in a made up language... food for thought



Also Lisa Gerrard of Dead Can Dance mostly sings at an improvised language.But that's not technical inadequacy


----------



## Revan132 (Oct 27, 2010)

HellsFallenHero said:


> Does holding the diaphragm with one hand and being 2-3 inches away count as cupping?


 
Yes, because you are still using your hand to shape the microphone, therefore it is cupping. I think it would be interesting to see how many people here (that commented) actually scream/growl. By cupping, volume is channeled more consistently, and in my opinion, you get a fuller sound, capturing the robustness of your voice. I actually am a vocalist, cupping works for screaming, but not for singing. I see no problem with it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2010)

Cupping is for bitches.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 27, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Also Lisa Gerrard of Dead Can Dance mostly sings at an improvised language.But that's not technical inadequacy


The language used has nothing to do with the professional quality.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

bostjan said:


> The language used has nothing to do with the professional quality.


 
It just stands for lacking the talent to write lyrics or just being too lazy.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 27, 2010)

Putting your hands around the mic's element changes its pickup pattern, and generally causes feedback, especially at high volumes! Keep your hand off the "ball" of the mic (assuming we're talking about typical stage vocal mics like the SM58, Beta 58, Beta 87, ATM410, OM2, etc.), and you'll get clearer sound and less feedback from your vocal monitors!


----------



## Revan132 (Oct 27, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Putting your hands around the mic's element changes its pickup pattern, and generally causes feedback, especially at high volumes! !



I wouldn't say it causes feedback; I've never had a problem playing rather large clubs. The only feedback I ever got was from pointing the mic at the cabinets/PA system, and that was even rare. It has a lot more to do with the size of the room. 

Yes, it does change the pickup pattern, which is my point exactly. Changing the pickup pattern for screaming isn't exactly a bad idea, because it accentuates the lower end of your voice (In my experience), make it bolder and more punchy, and in general gives you more volume. The only thing I would suggest is to not *eat* the microphone, because then plosives and other undesirable effects occur. I usually cup the mic, and hold it as a slight angle, speaking into my hand so to speak. This garners the best effect for my style. Of course this is all my opinion, and my experience being the sole vocalist of my old band for years supports this opinion.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 27, 2010)

Revan132 said:


> I actually am a vocalist, cupping works for screaming, but not for singing. I see no problem with it.



cupping the mic regardless of vocal style is dumb. it turns whatever coming out of the p.a into a distorted muddy mess of trash. If you like you vocals to sound like shit, continue cupping the mic. do you record your vocals holding a mic in your hand and cupping it? i doubt it. i wonder why?


----------



## Revan132 (Oct 27, 2010)

Crucified said:


> cupping the mic regardless of vocal style is dumb. it turns whatever coming out of the p.a into a distorted muddy mess of trash. If you like you vocals to sound like shit, continue cupping the mic. do you record your vocals holding a mic in your hand and cupping it? i doubt it. i wonder why?



First of all, if you are doing metal vocals, you want them to sound full bodied, and somewhat distorted. My vocals actually do not sound like shit, and never have. I used to play guitar and scream at the same time, turns out cupping makes everything easier on the vocal cords, and makes the vocals bolder. 

I actually do record my metal vocals with a SM58, and I do cup the microphone. Are you still wondering why?

Respect my *right to an opinion.


EDIT: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNZpsJBGmk0

One of my old band's songs, I played guitar and did the vocals. I don't really think it sounds like shit, or muffled in any way.
Did I say it was a fact? No. 
What I did say was that _in my opinion_ it works better for me. The sarcasm wasn't necessary, friend.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2010)




----------

